# I adopted ringenck doves! But...how to tame?



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

Just recently adopted two ringneck doves, both about 7 weeks old. I adore them and have had them for around four days. They're eating well, drinking, defecating, etc. I am ready to allow them to explore around my room and begin to hand tame them. Any advice on how to start and what to do?? The male is more bold, but the female is much more timid. They are both flighted, and hand-reared. I have looked around for training tips, but they all seem to be for parrots and more aggressive birds! Any help is appreciated. 
Thanks,
Taubee


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most of the advice you find applies to all birds. Go slow, give them time to know you and learn to trust you. Don't force them. They like to come to you when they want to. If you are going to let them out of cage, then do that toward dusk, so that you can turn down the lights to pick them up and get them back in the cage. Don't chase them, as that will only scare them. Take your time and they will come around. Enjoy them.


----------



## Taubee (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah, thank you! I'll keep that in mind. Do you think it would be ok to try some of this guy's methods?? 
http://www.thebirdwhisperer.com/

I want to try the 'Pressure' session with both of them, and maybe the 'Bird Boosting.' One last question: Are doves affectionate? Can they be? I have heard some say 'no they really don't enjoy it and don't really want to be touched' though i've met and seen many people whose doves are extremely affectionate towards them! :0


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't know what his methods are. All I know is that getting them to trust you and being patient is what works. Don't really think of doves as affectionate. Some birds are more affectionate than others. But also affection is something that is given. It can never be taken. You cannot force it. When you have a pair, it is even harder than when you have one. They are happier in pairs, of course. But if it is a lone bird, they are more desperate for companionship, and so often easier to tame. If they have each other, than they don't need you as much. It's much better that way though, and more natural. Normally they like to come to you, and when they want to. Some people that may have just one may have an overly friendly bird, because it may view them as their mate. That isn't natural, or even good for the bird. They get the short end of the stick, as they can't spend all their time with that "mate", as they can do when it is another dove. They can't have their normal bird needs met with a human. But some people, not viewing it for what it is, think it's cute. Or that it's just great that their bird flies all over after them, or calls for them when they are out of sight. This is very hard on the bird, to have a human "mate". Keeping them in pairs is so much better for them. But you will not find them to be as needy as a lone bird. Except them for what they are. Doves, and let them get used to you, and get to know you. It's wonderful when an animal, any animal chooses to befriend you because they want to. Because they have learned to trust you. Not because they have been forced to accept you. 
Tempting them with treats that they like does help. Most love unsalted chopped up peanuts. But until they try them, they don't even know what they are. So what I do is to mix some into their feed mix for a while, so that they will eventually try them. Once they do, they will love them, and if they have learned to trust you, they will fly to you for them. Just be patient and remember that they are birds..............not puppies.


----------

